# Pumpkin Seeds



## AlicjanPip (Jun 19, 2013)

Can pigeons eat pumpkin seeds? The ones we can just normally buy in a grocery store? If so, how many is ok?

Thanks


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. My pigeons ate pumpkin seeds, the salted variety that are coated white. I was shocked to see them swallowing the whole thing. It was by accident as the kids dropped one seed on the floor. I thought the majic was in their saltiness. I have since tried melon/ cantaloupe seeds and they ate it raw: no salt added. It must be good for them i guess. Thanks.


----------



## AlicjanPip (Jun 19, 2013)

hamlet said:


> Hello. My pigeons ate pumpkin seeds, the salted variety that are coated white. I was shocked to see them swallowing the whole thing. It was by accident as the kids dropped one seed on the floor. I thought the majic was in their saltiness. I have since tried melon/ cantaloupe seeds and they ate it raw: no salt added. It must be good for them i guess. Thanks.


Oh great to know Hamlet! I'm thinking maybe it might help with the roundworm?


----------

